# London at night from above



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Not mine but they are amazing and thought I should share these with people who will appreciate 
them!

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/08/london_from_above_at_night.html


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

amazing, Ill help ya out



His amazing site here: http://www.jasonhawkes.com/

Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com








Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com








Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com









Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com

















Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com








Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com

















Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com








Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com








Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com








Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com

















Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com








Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com









Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com








Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com








Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com








Jason Hawkes, www.boston.com


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Those are absolutely stunning. Great find, great pics. :drool:

*Manic right-click, save-as*


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

City of London is amazing !


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW!! i love london even more than i already did!


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

:runaway:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

WOW! Beautiful!!! :master: :drool:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

And this is why London is still my favourite city.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

spectacular !!!


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Incredible amazing. London is awesome.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

stunnign!


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

S T U N N I N G !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

Spectacular


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Absolutly fantasic!!


----------



## City of Life (Dec 9, 2002)

I love London!


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

Best pictures of London I've seen so far.


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

That's the way Petter Pan see the city !!!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 1, 2007)

TallBox said:


> Those are absolutely stunning. Great find, great pics. :drool:
> 
> **Manic right-click, save-as**


Ha-ha! I had the same reaction.:lol: Simply spectacular photos.:cheers:


----------



## sarflonlad (May 13, 2005)

Fanbloodytastic! 

This reminds me of London when finishing work during October/November/December. I simply love twilight scene. Such a warm glow lit up by an endless smorgasbord of architecture.


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

I wonder what kind of camera + lens one has to have to capture shots like that. I'd imagine my camera would only capture shades of black with scattered dots of light.

Oh yeah, and great pictures!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

:drool:

Arsene lefts the lights on!










Now even though I'm into photography, I have a query about these images which may well be a dumb question... They're all shot from a helicopter and so assumedly moving pretty darned fast, how does he manage to get such crispness and no blurring on night shots?


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

F/0.1?


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

Simply ... The Best


----------

